# Forming Pellicle in dehydrator?



## haywire haywood (Jan 17, 2015)

I left this last cut of meat in the fridge for 24 hours uncovered and no pellicle formed.  Can I put the next one in my dehydrator for a couple hours to accomplish this?  If so, what temp should I set it to?

thanks,

Ian


----------



## themule69 (Jan 17, 2015)

Lan

Lets have a little more info. What is the meat and what are going to be doing with it?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## haywire haywood (Jan 17, 2015)

It's an untrimmed tenderloin and will be cold smoked for bacon.  See the "X-9" smoker thread for my latest failure.  LOL

Ian


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 17, 2015)

Haywire Haywood said:


> It's an untrimmed tenderloin and will be cold smoked for bacon.  See the "X-9" smoker thread for my latest failure.  LOL
> 
> Ian


Tenderloin for Bacon??

Never saw that.

Bear


----------



## haywire haywood (Jan 17, 2015)

I want to make what is known in England as "back bacon".


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 17, 2015)

Haywire Haywood said:


> I want to make what is known in England as "back bacon".


Then you probably want Pork Loin, instead of Pork Tenderloin.

Here's my newest one:


> **New------Canadian Bacon    1-15-2015*


Bear


----------



## ak1 (Jan 17, 2015)

I may be wrong but I think back bacon is made with pork loin, not tenderloin.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 17, 2015)

Haywire Haywood said:


> I left this last cut of meat in the fridge for 24 hours uncovered and no pellicle formed.  Can I put the next one in my dehydrator for a couple hours to accomplish this?  If so, what temp should I set it to?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Ian


Ian, afternoon......  place it on a wire rack in front of a fan....  the pellicle should form well in a couple hours....    If you are adding anything to the outside like pepper or corn meal, add it when wet the put in front of the fan....   the soluble proteins, when they dry, will glue the stuff to it pretty good.....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 17, 2015)

I would worry the dehydrator would dry the surface too much. Since this is cured for Back Bacon, an hour or more in front of a fan will get the job done drying the surface protein without drying the meat itself. A Pellicle is just the protein laden juices on the surface drying to the point that they are tacky and shiny, not the meat muscle itself getting dry. If this cut of pork is longer than 12" and more than a pound with a fairly uniform thickness of about 4-6" the whole length rather than going from a thickness of about 3" to less than 1"...Then it is a Loin. A Tenderloin weighs less than 2 pounds and is 3" thick at one end and thins out to 1" or less at the other...JJ


----------



## haywire haywood (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks, I'll do the fan thing next time.  This is the cut of meat that I just chucked (after 7 hours in apple smoke at about 50 deg).  It was actually wet to the point of trying to drip in one place when I took it out.













end.jpg



__ haywire haywood
__ Jan 16, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 17, 2015)

That's not a Tenderloin.

It could be a Loin from a Pig making a right turn when they got him.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






A loin looks like the one in the link I posted above. 

A Tenderloin is like ChefJJ described going from 3" at one end to 1" at the other end.

Bear


----------



## haywire haywood (Jan 18, 2015)

Aha, well there ya go.  Learned something.  I've got 3 more of those to play with. If the results don't change, I'm just going back to buying bacon at the store. It's actually fattier than I anticipated anyway.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 18, 2015)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Aha, well there ya go. Learned something. I've got 3 more of those to play with. If the results don't change, I'm just going back to buying bacon at the store. It's actually fattier than I anticipated anyway.


Don't get it from the store!!!

If this one doesn't come our good, follow my Step by Step below---Guaranteed to be Awesome!!

**New------Canadian Bacon    1-15-2015*

*If it's too fatty for you, you can't trim the fat off before or after you cure & smoke it.*

*Bear*


----------



## haywire haywood (Jan 18, 2015)

It's the fat between the lean that is a bit much.  I can trim the edges, but don't want to cut it into bits to defat it.  This is what I envision...













back bacon.jpg



__ haywire haywood
__ Dec 11, 2014


----------



## daveomak (Jan 18, 2015)

The RED circled fat, is back fat...  I would trim and save it for sausage....  The GREEN is the loin...  The remaining meat would be great for sausage or smoked up for a bean dish....      To smoke the entire cut of meat would give you a weird finished product I think.... 

Unless I'm missing something.....    Dave













Loin Full cut.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 18, 2015


----------



## haywire haywood (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm just aiming for a leaner bacon than the stuff you find in the store that's half fat.  That pic is from a British butcher and is what they sell for back bacon.  I just want to smoke it American style.


----------



## haywire haywood (Jan 25, 2015)

The fan is working nicely.  I guess there isn't enough air flow in my fridge to dry it.  Off to the smoker in an hour or so.













Pellicle.jpg



__ haywire haywood
__ Jan 25, 2015


----------



## themule69 (Jan 25, 2015)

Keep the pics coming.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 25, 2015)

Haywire Haywood said:


> I'm just aiming for a leaner bacon than the stuff you find in the store that's half fat.  That pic is from a British butcher and is what they sell for back bacon.  I just want to smoke it American style.


All I can say about the fat is if you can't pick your own Loin you can trim it off the outside if it's too much fat for you.

Then since you can't see the inside until after you cure it, smoke it, and slice it, if there's too much fat streaking inside for you, you'll have to cut it out as you eat it.

Bear


----------



## haywire haywood (Jan 25, 2015)

I was thinking of trying the Buckboard if I get this worked out.  Looks like it has fat marbling but not a huge amount.  We might get a pig or two this year and will probably aim for a leaner animal instead of feeding them grain or whatever is done to lay on the fat before slaughter.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 25, 2015)

Haywire Haywood said:


> I was thinking of trying the Buckboard if I get this worked out.  Looks like it has fat marbling but not a huge amount.  We might get a pig or two this year and will probably aim for a leaner animal instead of feeding them grain or whatever is done to lay on the fat before slaughter.


Buckboard Bacon is Great Stuff, but actually I would have to say there's more fat in Buckboard Bacon than in most Canadian Bacon.

IMHO though BBB is more flavorful than CB.

Here's a good shot of one of my BBB.

Note the internal Marbling:













adp6aw.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Jan 25, 2015


----------



## haywire haywood (Jan 25, 2015)

I would be elated with that....


----------

